

IBM Watson API Coming Soon - s9ix
https://developer.ibm.com/watson/

======
2close4comfort
You know I have a question for HN. What does everyone think the implications
for widely available access to AI? I know that I immediately thought of
passwords. Could you ask Watson with everything it knows about a person (or
feeding it additional info) would you be able to get a list of possibilities?
I might make the iCloud situation much more interesting if you could apply
that to anything.

Any other ideas?

